# good aspects of the chaos gods



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

hey all, a friend of mine was talking about his new home-brew chaos war band. He is basing them on old deep sea divers and dedicating them to nurgle because nurgle is the god of entropy and the sea causes its fair share of entropy.

That got me thinking about the titled topic, the sea isn't a bad thing many some communities survive today almost solely from money that fishing brings in, before the oil and gas boom the city I live in was supported by north sea fishing and very little else. 

I also came up with passion being an aspect of khorne, rage is a symptom of passion but would i be wrong to say that love is an aspect of passion also? 

do the chaos gods just embody all the 'bad' aspects or emotion or do you think that they might also be a force for good?

just some food for thought.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

There are definitely positive aspects to the Chaos Gods, they are reflections of emotions and those emotions are not all bad. Tzeentch`s primary emotion is hope, for example, which would be considered positive by most. Nurgle is caring and loving, his followers call him Father or Grandfather, because it was there for them when no one else was. 

Khorne wouldn`t be passion though. Passion would most likely fall under Slaanesh`s domain, and so would love probably. Khorne is about strength, courage, honour and anger. 

Of course the Chaos Gods are primarily fed by negative emotions, which is why they have a primarily negative connotation. Whether this is because negative emotions are stronger or simply easier to foster is unknown to me but it has been shown that Chaos worship eventually leads to dark places, because this is where the Gods desire it to lead.

There`s been several threads about this, and similar topics, so I`d recommend a search if you want more info.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Devotion to the Chaos gods can often start as reverence toward them for their "positive" aspect, and quickly slides down the slippery slope. Khorne corresponds to pride, Nurgle to acceptance/entropy (the natural way of things), Slaanesh to love/passion, and Tzeentch to hope.

There are many, many different ways to interpret and worship the Chaos gods, Tzeentch obviously being the one with the most diverse range of personifications. But yeah, the sea can be a perfect metaphor for Nurgle. Think of the naturally corrosive properties of the ocean, not to mention barnacles, etc. Brings to mind the mutated and undead pirates from the Pirates of the Carribean movies.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nurgle also embodies, renewal, rebirth and in a sense life.


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

I made pretty much this exact topic when I first joined and got into an argument with half the board


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The Warp is fueled by all emotions, and so the Chaos Gods encompass the entire emotional spectrum. Sure, negative emotions seem to be more potent, so the servants of the Chaos Gods seek to promote such in those they influence/fight, but there are definitely positive aspects as well as negative ones. After all, is not Chaos the Primordial Creator as well as the Primordial Annihilator?

(it is, yeah).

As other people have said, in varying degrees:
Khorne: pride, honor, martial achievement
Nurgle: compassion, filial love, mercy
Tzeentch: hope, ambition, self-improvement,
Slaanesh: passion, love, self-fulfillment


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

First thing that came to mind was the aspect of the orgy for slaanesh which would be positive if your into that sort of thing. Even if I was I would pass on a Slaanesh orgy.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

cheeto said:


> First thing that came to mind was the aspect of the orgy for slaanesh which would be positive if your into that sort of thing. Even if I was I would pass on a Slaanesh orgy.


Painful way to go that is, takes YOLO to a whole new level.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

warsmith7752 said:


> Painful way to go that is, takes YOLO to a whole new level.


The thing is, you don't. Lucius the Eternal: YOLE (You Only Live Eternally). Even if you're not blessed by Slaanesh in such a manner, after you die, your soul is melted down in the sea of warp-stuff to be tortured and devoured eternally.

My pet theory is that this happens to everyone in the 40k universe, not just the Chaos worshippers. The Emperor is a brain-dead lighthouse, not somebody who reaches out and protects the souls of his followers.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I think that Chaos gives freedom to the powerful and the ambitious. In another sense it gives the weak equality for those who pursue it. Even if it is in a slave type way. 

Many people see chaos as a disease in a almost physical aspect. Many people refer to the taint of chaos. It is much more than that. Chaos thrives through the "good" or I prefer "natural" aspects of normal beings. When one seeks for the power to defend ones kingdom (For Example), Khorne doesn't present himself to him like a scary doglike daemon with wings. Instead he probably presents himself as a wise man disguised in a robe giving him advice. He does not forget to offer the king with what he needs, but it is with a price. The king follows the mans advice about how to kill the rebels and takes many of his civilians out into the streets for mass executions. He sees some success in the advice and grows power hungry. Within a decade or less the king becomes a warped minded creature, almost obeying the wise man. Soon the wise man shows his true image. By that time the king does not care, because the King accepts himself as a monster.

I think you see this happen in the Heresy somewhat. Much of the taint stems from offers of help from things that appear lesser than the being but in a sense wiser. Lorgar is a good example of this. He followed chaos through weaker creatures but they were also fatherlike creatures that gave him advice. Something the Emperor was not.


In regards to your stories, I think you did a good job. I think you could spread chaos in anyway. If you need help with trying to set a certain scenario I think we can help.


----------

